# Heater safe to use in a kiln???



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I am looking for supplemental heat in my kilns. I have used light bulbs but they burn out so quickly and are a big pain to switch out when there is a load in the kiln. I reached out to an electrician friend to see what he would suggest but so far his searches have some up empty. I am hoping there is some sort of space heater that can withstand the high humidity environment inside of a kiln with out catching on fire. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## davebug

What about some thing like this http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Repti...1385489182&sr=8-7&keywords=heating+light+bulb, it claims 'Perfect for high humidity terrariums'. Maybe one of the bulbs made for food heating may work since they are usually in a kitchen that is hot and humid and left on for long periods of time.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Have you tried the red heat lamps used to heat baby chicks. 150 watts I think. Get pretty hot. I have to adjust so I don't cook my chickens before they are big enough. Not sure about the humidity though.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

no I havent' tried the restaurant or pet lights. I have thought of both just haven't pulled the trigger. I have went bigger with 500w plus sized ones. My kilns can hold 1200 and 1000 BF respectively (another small one at 275bf) I am in need of a larger heat source that will last. The 500w bulbs last only a few days running non-stop. Opening the kiln to swap the bulb is a PITA from a standpoint of my fat A$$ fitting back behind the stack and a loss of heat from opening it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777

Maybe an outside wood furnace that heats water, water could be pumped through the kiln via radiators?

Just thinking that all those 'caps' could be used instead of 'whatever you use them for now'....
And the only electricity would be from a low volume water pump.



Scott (I'm different, but is that a good thing) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

I would think one of the Modine type LP or Natural gas heaters would work as long as you purchase a model with sealed combustion that uses outside combustion air. I have a sterling in my shop, minimum clearances to combustibles is pretty tight and it is thermostatically controlled. The blower fan moves the hot air around very well. Mine is a 45,000 btu and it does a good job heating my 700 sq ft not too well insulated shop.


----------



## From The Forty

Greg,

I used to use the 500w halogen lamps like you are. I also ran into the same problem with them burning out, not to mention how poorly built most of lamps are themselves. I have been using a milkhouse heater in my kiln. I have to say that I have only run about 4 loads with it. It has been working well. I paid $8 bucks for it this spring. Even if the unit doesn't last that long, it still is cheaper. I don't think I ever made it with a complete load without burning out a halogen bulb. With the cost of those bulbs, two bulbs paid for the heater. BTW, if it wasn't already so darn cold here in WI, we would have to worry about this yet!

Geoff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

What is a milk house heater? I bought an oil radiant heat heater I am going to try. There is no exposed element and it only has a dial. 29 bucks at menards I will see how this one goes.


----------



## From The Forty

Here is a milkhouse heater. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...ci_sku=27828&gclid=CK_FwqGqkLsCFTNp7AodmSwAkg

Geoff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## getaduck

FWIW I am researching how to make a kiln and came across a guy who had similar problems with light bulbs. What he discovered is that by running the light bulbs under their rated wattage (using a cheap household dimmer switch) he could exponentially increase their lifespan. He could also control the temperature too. I think I recall that he finally settled on two 100 watt bulbs, each running at about 60% capacity and he hadn't changed bulbs in years. BTW: I'll start a new thread if needed, but my kiln search constantly turns up Daren Nelson's plans. I've contacted him about buying them but he apparently has quit helping people build kilns (he said as of Jan 2014) and won't sell me plans. Anyone have the files, or your own plans based on Daren's that I could get a hold of?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

That is interesting about the dimmer switch on the light bulbs. I ended up using an electric oil radiant heater for one of my kilns. It is on a timer with extra fans on a 6 hour cycle. I am aiming to let the wood rest for a while and not continuously heat it. It is working well. Over the winter with many many subzero days and nights it never dropped below 80 degrees in there.


----------



## BrentWin

Here's something that might work for you. They are made to keep the moisture down in electrical switchgear. As far as price, the 120v or 250v, 250 watt unit runs about $32.00

http://heaters.heatrex.com/viewitem...ters/enclosure-heater-switchgear-space-heater


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I think greenhouses are heated with some sort of propane or natural gas heater.. seems that the humidity would be higher in them, so there must be a solution there other than the electric oil heaters.


----------

